# Appeals court to hear snowmobile trail case



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Appeals court to hear snowmobile trail case

MARQUETTE -- The Michigan Court of Appeals will hear arguments here Wednesday in a lawsuit over a snowmobile trail in Chocolay Township. The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is appealing a ruling by Marquette Circuit Judge Thomas Solka. He ordered the DNR to follow the township's zoning ordinance as the DNR works to establish a snowmobile trail on the former Wisconsin Central railroad grade. The township had sued to block the trail, which it contends is inappropriate in a residential area. Solka also issued an order prohibiting motorized use on the trail until the DNR applies for and receives a zoning variance. A hearing on the matter is scheduled for Oct. 8.


----------

